# Belize



## Irwin32 (Jul 1, 2001)

I am writing this from Belize where I am chartering from TMM. We have one day left and this has been fantastic. I have done BVI twice and I like this far better. It is more pristine, less commercial, and the locals are much friendlier. I have experienced some anti American/anti white sentiment in the BVI. None of that here. Navigation is trickier and there is not a bar at every anchorage. It is good sailing in protected waters with scattered patches of coral that offer good snorkeling. The people here go out of their way to treat tourist nicely and that adds greatly to the experience. I have had a number of very interesting conversations with locals at fish camps, resorts, and in the streets of the the 2 towns I have visited. It is far less commercial than the BVI and much freindlier.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Good to hear. Belize is one destination we have thought about sailing. We enjoy meeting the locals and seeing and feeing the different cultures. Looking at the islands off shore though, there doesn''t seem to be any settlements other than a resort that I have noticed? Anyway, this may be an option.


----------



## Irwin32 (Jul 1, 2001)

By offshore do you mean outside of the barrier reef?


----------



## tugboat1 (Dec 28, 2003)

I would agree with the friendly people!
I have traveld a good part of the planet and i do belive the people in BELIZE ARE THE FRIENDILEST BUCH I HAVE RUN ACROSS


----------

